# ISE PRO750 defect



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone have one of these shoot sparks out the bottom? It just happened to me a second time. It's not a problem with my install because the motor sounds loud and the whole thing vibrates like crazy.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, now I have another thing to worry about.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh ****! Thats the one I've been selling


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Frick. Maybe it was made on a friday? I sell the same one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

As he finds out Sparky screwed the pooch and has 240 feeding the disposer circuit.... :laughing:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/jJ5DH923J8k

Here is what had been happening. This is NO 3


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> http://youtu.be/jJ5DH923J8k
> 
> Here is what had been happening. This is NO 3


 That waste setup won't pass here..


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Very helpful. Thank you. Not to get terribly off topic, but how, pre tell do you pipe a double bowl with a disposer?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Very helpful. Thank you. Not to get terribly off topic, but how, pre tell do you pipe a double bowl with a disposer?


Disopal have its own p trap..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw, are u saying its the third one at the same house?? If so, check the incoming voltage!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Dispoal has its own p trap..


That's the way the whole country did it (in 1950). However, many areas have allowed continuous waste fittings for quite some time.

How would you plumb a three compartment sink, three traps?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you checked with your ISE rep? Maybe they've got an alert out for that model.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> That's the way the whole country did it (in 1950). However, many areas have allowed continuous waste fittings for quite some time.
> 
> How would you plumb a three compartment sink, three traps?


With a folding ruler... lol


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

This is the third house. I've been putting in ISE for years. Pro comps never have me trouble. Pro 750s have. I didn't change anything about how I installed them.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Disopal have its own p trap..


. Own p-trap?? Where you at? Russia?.....lol


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

rand17 said:


> . Own p-trap?? Where you at? Russia?.....lol


You better lay off RJ until you prove you are a plumber in the intro section.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Very helpful. Thank you. Not to get terribly off topic, but how, pre tell do you pipe a double bowl with a disposer?


Two traps, we cannot by code have a continues waste with a food waste grinder (disposal)


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> Two traps, we cannot by code have a continues waste with a food waste grinder (disposal)


"Continuous"


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> You better lay off RJ until you prove you are a plumber in the intro section.


 check my contractors license for starters.. Cal. State.. 531816.. Also have held a LA City journeyman license since 1983... Do I qualify??? I hope!! Thanks!!!


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> You better lay off RJ until you prove you are a plumber in the intro section.


 how about you? Can you prove you swing wrenches??


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

...


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> That's the way the whole country did it (in 1950). However, many areas have allowed continuous waste fittings for quite some time.
> 
> How would you plumb a three compartment sink, three traps?


Well here in Los Angeles you can only have 1 trap per trap arm...so I guess you you would rough in 3 santee's in the wall to accommodate these 3 traps if you had too have 3 traps......3 part continuous tray waste would be much simpler...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rand17 said:


> check my contractors license for starters.. Cal. State.. 531816.. Also have held a LA City journeyman license since 1983... Do I qualify??? I hope!! Thanks!!!


Here comes another PZ smack down victim.

If you are a business owner and have held a JP license since '83, I would think you would have a more mature attitude. 

The above quote sounded like what my pimple headed teenager would say.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Here comes another PZ smack down victim. If you are a business owner and have held a JP license since '83, I would think you would have a more mature attitude. The above quote sounded like what my pimple headed teenager would say.


 haha!! Sorry if I offended you!!


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

rand17 said:


> haha!! Sorry if I offended you!!


 so far it been far from a warm welcome... Got one guy sizing me up and another correcting me for not standing straight in line... Is this how this whole forum is?? Really don't think cracking a joke or defending my carrier is that bad... Maybe start by looking into the rigidity of the accusers...


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you miss the large message to go to the introductions and introduce yourself first. That is the place to start.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> Did you miss the large message to go to the introductions and introduce yourself first. That is the place to start.



To late for this guy Redbeard. He's already offended some of the more respected folks here.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> To late for this guy Redbeard. He's already offended some of the more respected folks here.


 wow!! Like who Dunn??? Who have I offended??.. If anything your the teen stirring things up!'... Your the one calling names and derogatory comments...like teens do!! Maybe look inward... I have done nothing!! ...


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> To late for this guy Redbeard. He's already offended some of the more respected folks here.


 And thanks red beard!! I will check out the intro page.., and yes I did miss it!!, sorry my bad..,


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rand17 said:


> wow!! Like who Dunn??? Who have I offended??.. If anything your the teen stirring things up!'... Your the one calling names and derogatory comments...like teens do!! Maybe look inward... I have done nothing!! ...


Your use of over exaggerated punctuation marks is what led me to use a prepositional phrase.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rand17 said:


> wow!! Like who Dunn??? Who have I offended??.. If anything your the teen stirring things up!'... Your the one calling names and derogatory comments...like teens do!! Maybe look inward... I have done nothing!! ...


....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rand17 said:


> And thanks red beard!! I will check out the intro page.., and yes I did miss it!!, sorry my bad..,


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Your use of over exaggerated punctuation marks is what led me to use a prepositional phrase.


 again sorry for not typing the way you expected!! It's now publicly known you dislike me for some reason... Can you look past it?? Can we move forward??


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. We look forward to your valuable input.


 thanks!! I will do that!!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rand17 said:


> again sorry for not typing the way you expected!! It's now publicly known you dislike me for some reason... Can you look past it?? Can we move forward??


I'm just standing up for my friends on here.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> I'm just standing up for my friends on here.


 first I think your friends are big boys and can stand on there own.. This whole thing never really involved you and you choose to chime in.. Second I don't feel I attacked anyone... This started with red beard.. And he seems ok... But if I offended him I appoliges Red Beard!!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Uhh...so...any thoughts on the ISE issue?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rand17 said:


> first I think your friends are big boys and can stand on there own.. This whole thing never really involved you and you choose to chime in.. Second I don't feel I attacked anyone... This started with red beard.. And he seems ok... But if I offended him I appoliges Red Beard!!


That's right they are big boys. Can't say the same for you. You said you wanted to move forward? Then stop with the childish posts.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> That's right they are big boys. Can't say the same for you. You said you wanted to move forward? Then stop with the childish posts.


 you crack me up!! Have a good day!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rand17 said:


> you crack me up!! Have a good day!!


Where's the intro???


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Where's the intro???


 well I am currently in a basement installing a tankless heater... I will work on it when I get back to the office... I will let you know.. Thank you!!


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

rand17 said:


> well I am currently in a basement installing a tankless heater... I will work on it when I get back to the office... I will let you know.. Thank you!!


Dude...focus. If you're working right now, quit checking PZ and finish up.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> Dude...focus. If you're working right now, quit checking PZ and finish up.


 lol!!! Your right!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

17 posts but no time for an intro? :whistling2:


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> 17 posts but no time for an intro? :whistling2:


 ok since you guys are anxious I just posted an intro... Don't hang me for grammar errors.. I wrote it from my phone...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Simmer down.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bill said:


> Simmer down.


 ????


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> That's the way the whole country did it (in 1950). However, many areas have allowed continuous waste fittings for quite some time. How would you plumb a three compartment sink, three traps?


here we are required to trap a disposal separate. The reason is that it will have a tendency to push waste back up into the second sink. I have done it both ways and do prefer the two trap setup.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> here we are required to trap a disposal separate. The reason is that it will have a tendency to push waste back up into the second sink. I have done it both ways and do prefer the two trap setup.


 very cool.. I have always just used a two-part waste and have never has an issue...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Response from ISE is to check for debris in the unit or to see if one or
Both of the impellers is stuck. Sheesh!! Do I look like a newbie ? THE MOTOR IS UNBALANCED!!!


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> Response from ISE is to check for debris in the unit or to see if one or Both of the impellers is stuck. Sheesh!! Do I look like a newbie ? THE MOTOR IS UNBALANCED!!!


 they are out of there mind! From the way it's sparking on start up looks to me like a cheaply made china motor..


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Emerson had some good products. They own Ridgid. One problem is their customer service.

I did read in the ridgid forums of a similar problem on one of their drills. That was a few years ago and the problem was corrected.

They do make their electric motors in China. 
I personally don't think that means anything.

Many quality products are made there like the device used typing this.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well... Right not ALL china products are junk... But from what I have seen first hand most the construction products are substandard... For instance... Take a Grohe faucet made in Germany and compare it to a one made in China... I got one the other day I could barely start the hold down nut due to shotty threads.. Has happened several times...although never have I had that problem with any of there ones made in Germany... You gotta admit... Some of these manufactures are taking it down to the limit when it comes to keeping quality up..


----------

